# Formating?



## benjamin33 (May 17, 2009)

Well i need some help with formatting my stories. I have a program that let's me convert doc to text files so when i post them they come up fine.

What i want to know is how to add* bold *under lined and _italic. _For titles and special parts. What would i use or add to it to make my text do that?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 17, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure, however posting infos on the program you are using (at least the name) would surely help.


----------



## MattyK (May 17, 2009)

Depends, if it's a phpBB layout, then get a quick Code Dictonary on it on Wikipedia.
If it's something like Microsoft Word, then there's a nice neat little bar of buttons at the top left of your screen.

Default Notepad is just... Nada.


----------



## Kryn (May 17, 2009)

You can't use that type of formatting in simple txt files. You'll have to keep them as docs or use something else.


----------



## KatmanDu (May 17, 2009)

You can use some standard manuscript typesetting conventions in a plain text document; such as underlining for italics or emphasis (which, no, you can't do in plain text, but you can underline _like so_ for the emphasis)


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 17, 2009)

No, what he means is some code notepad doesn't understand, but when he uploads his stories, the site does, and as he says, they come up fine afterwards.


----------



## Jealousy (May 17, 2009)

I believe http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/ this is what you are looking for?


----------



## TakeWalker (May 17, 2009)

On FA _and FA only_ you can add simple formatting like bold and underline with BBCode. Check out [fa]yak[/fa]'s journal for more information how. Just put the tags into your text file like you would a post on these forums or your FA journal.


----------



## Jealousy (May 17, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> On FA and FA only


 I don't understand. I'm sure other sites allow you to do this. Unless you mean you can't use BBcode in notepad.


----------



## TakeWalker (May 18, 2009)

Jealousy said:


> I don't understand. I'm sure other sites allow you to do this. Unless you mean you can't use BBcode in notepad.



Precisely. I don't want to give the impression that any text file, even on a site with an encoder, will display BBCode properly. If other sites do it, that's fine, I just only know of FA, and it certainly won't work if you're just opening a text file to read.


----------

